# DEET and other insect repellants, crossing border between US & Canada?



## Laurie (Jun 28, 2019)

Anyone know whether we can go back & forth across Canada - US border with our DEET and other insect repellants? We'll be doing some hiking in Acaia, then crossing into QC, then back to NY, then to ON.


----------



## moonstone (Jun 28, 2019)

Laurie said:


> Anyone know whether we can go back & forth across Canada - US border with our DEET and other insect repellants? We'll be doing some hiking in Acaia, then crossing into QC, then back to NY, then to ON.



We cross the US/Canada border a few times a year with and without our camper and have never been asked about any type of bug spray. I cant see why there would be a problem with DEET as its available in bug spray in both countries. Now bear spray is another question.


~Diane


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jun 28, 2019)

Agree with Diane.  We have taken DEET-based repellent across the border in both directions by land and air lots of times with no issues.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 29, 2019)

I buy 28% deet bug spray at the camping store here in Canada. I can't imagine anybody would ask or care that you had it.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone, we won't worry about the DEET. Now the bears... !!  We'd bought bear spray during Glacier/Yellowstone trip, and thrice went hiking without it, to our huge regret and for totally stupid reasons. Then had to give it back before flying home. That stuff was expensive!


----------

